# Jigsaw puzzle afghan



## Rosieu1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Thought you would like to see this completed


----------



## edna5454 (Jan 28, 2013)

Love it! It different and who ever receives this will treasure it!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Beautiful .


----------



## saftshe (Sep 30, 2011)

Wow, it's beautiful!


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

That is fantastic :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## diane403 (Jun 26, 2012)

WOW!!!! That is wonderful!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

HOLY COW!!!


----------



## GranFran (Feb 5, 2011)

Love it! Could you possibly share the pattern source? I'm thinking that it would make a wonderful gift for our son...
Thank you so much and congratulations on completing such a beautiful and unusual piece!


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

I've seen pieces of this on another post but yours is so much more dazzling! Wow-derful!! Thanks for sharing and Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

HOLY COW!!!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

You are right - I did want to see this.
What a wonderful piece of work you have created there...lots of love and stitches in this - just exquisite.


----------



## Clickers (Apr 8, 2011)

Beautiful work and wonderful colours.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

My goodness...how clever...very nicely done...


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Fantastic!


----------



## Arstriker (Feb 10, 2013)

My DH just bought me that pattern last week. I have gotten a few pieces done. I love the way you did the border. Lots of time and love in that afghan. The pattern is on Raverly for those looking for it. It's $5 but the designer donates to Autism Speaks.


----------



## Sallyannie (Jan 4, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful!! This is the nicest afghan I have seen in a long time and I have seen some really lovely ones!!


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

This is absolutely stunning!! Exquisite!!!


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

WOW WOW WOW!!!! FABULOUS! So unique! GREAT color selection and placement. BRAVO!


----------



## simbaroo27 (Jan 23, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## EFerg (Apr 9, 2012)

Wow, it's absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

I have never seen that one before. It is simply gorgeous! What a wonderful job you have done.


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

What a great job!


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Wow!!


----------



## 17 Lola (May 16, 2011)

How clever is that?


----------



## furgee (May 30, 2011)

REALLY nice!!!


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Wow!!
That is one gorgeous afghan!!!
Absolutely love the colors and pattern!


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

its great! wow!!


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

Gee, I can't say more than what's already said - Dittos...


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Congratulations on such a masterpiece! What a truly unique piece. My son and his girlfriend would love this, but I don't think I have the patience to sew all those pieces together.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

That is so beautiful ~ well done :thumbup:
How long did it take to make?


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

It is beautiful.


----------



## MojoMa56 (Nov 29, 2011)

Awesome!!! You must have the patience of a saint to sew all those pieces together... Fabulous job. Love it!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Absolutely fantastic! Love all the colors and the border is really wonderful. It's a special afghan.


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

Unique and so pretty! :thumbup:


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

A treasure and an heirloom all in one - absolutely outstanding work - the recipient must be delighted beyond words. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Just amazing!! It will be an heirloom conversation piece--for sure!!


----------



## sand334 (Dec 20, 2012)

I love this pattern. It is so colorful and just different. Love it. You did a great job. I am going to get this pattern and make one for some kids I know. Great Job Love it.


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

Wonderful and unique.


----------



## Diane1025 (Mar 11, 2012)

Wow, what a stash buster!!! Forgive my ignorance.........am I correct in assuming that each "puzzle piece" is made separately and then sewed together???


----------



## janettamargo (May 13, 2013)

That is a 10! The colors are gorgeous together and the border is the perfect finish! Truly a work of art!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very nicely done! Love it :thumbup:


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Amazing afghan ! You must have a lot of patience working at
that ! &#9829;


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Lovely afghan!


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

Humdinger!


----------



## Rosieu1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks all for your wonderful comments - it was such a great project, now I have to find something else to create. The pattern is available at: 

Puzzle Pieces, a knitting pattern by Megan MME


----------



## Rosieu1 (Jan 20, 2012)

It is available on Ravelry- enjoy!!!


----------



## Rosieu1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes, each piece is separate and then sewn together.


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Wow, that's awesome!


----------



## Ladyship (Jan 19, 2013)

Fabulous! :thumbup: 
Thank you for sharing the finished blanket


----------



## Ritaw (Nov 25, 2012)

Wow! Just a fantastic piece of work . I would go as far as say it is a piece of art . Love it. X


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

Very nice & colorful !!!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

That is lovely. Great job with the color placement.
And very unusual.


----------



## Beverleyjean (Oct 17, 2011)

OMG that is something!!!


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

That is beautiful, I love it :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Amazing and so colourful!


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Beautiful work and I love the colours


----------



## Tracieo (Apr 15, 2013)

BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Meggy (May 27, 2013)

That is just beautiful, you are very talented.


----------



## Katpw (Sep 10, 2012)

Oh wow! It is amazing


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

WOW, that is a masterpiece !!! well done


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

Oh my,that is amazing,what a wonderful gift,superbly knitted.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Wow - that's incredible! Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## dragonkeeper1 (Jan 9, 2013)

That is really neat! Love the colors! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

Phenomenal, I love it!


----------



## kdb (Aug 29, 2012)

Wow so awesome.


----------



## libkap (Mar 20, 2013)

Wow!!! Could you share where you found the pattern?


----------



## pmarch (Mar 18, 2012)

Excellent job. Very colorful . I really like it.


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

Rosieu1 said:


> Thought you would like to see this completed


This is totally amazing. I have never seen it before. It is beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Spectacular!! Lovely colors, beautiful!!


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Very interesting. Great workmanship.


----------



## Maryannee (Jul 17, 2012)

Beautiful! Quite a challenge. So bright and cheerful! Love it!


----------



## AllyMu (Jan 31, 2011)

Great job. Every time I see the afghan I say I am going to buy the pattern but never do. You have spurred me on. Love the way yours turned out.


----------



## Shelly51 (Dec 29, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

That is great! I have seen the quilt in that pattern but knitted? Fantastic work.


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

WOW! That is really pretty! I would love one, but too lazy to do it -- actually too busy.


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## njbk55 (Apr 29, 2011)

A good way to use up those odds and ends of yarn as well. Love it


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Rosieu1 said:


> Thought you would like to see this completed


Oh MY! That is wonderful!


----------



## wwrightson (May 16, 2011)

Wonderful pattern. Outstanding work!


----------



## knitonefl (Sep 19, 2011)

Wow, I'm impressed. Beautiful job.


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

It's beautiful. I like it very much


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

This is awesome! The colours are beautiful and the final effect is beautiful. Thanks for showing your creation!


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL!!! OUTSTANDING WORK!!


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

Very clever...I should make it for my sister...we made tons of puzzles growing up!! HUGS...GG


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Is it made in pieces and then put together? It is beautiful!


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

That's great, what a present for someone who loves puzzels.


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

what a wonderful gift!


----------



## SGray (Feb 9, 2013)

Just looked at other projects done on Raverly and yours is by far the best. The way that you have designed the placement of the pieces and having them turned in different positions is so creative. The colors that you used are great but when you paired them with that color blue for the border that is what did it. A pleasure to look at. Thank you for sharing this with us.


----------



## toast (Jul 27, 2011)

Great job. Looks amazing.


----------



## beverlyl (Apr 20, 2011)

That is so pretty!! I just love it!!


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

I forgot to mention that I should leave out "the last piece"...my sister usually had it in her pocket!!! HUGS...GG


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

Forgot to mention that when I make it, I should leave out the "last piece"...my sister usually had it in her pocket!!! HUGS...GG


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

OOPS..sorry about the double post. Silly me...or SILLY COMPUTER!! GG


----------



## Pilla (Apr 17, 2011)

Wonderful! My MIL would love one.


----------



## csnider76 (Sep 1, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful - your afghan is a work of art!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh my that really is something else!!


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Awesome! Your afghan is stunning. Love all the colors.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Well, I just can't get over this masterpiece!! It is beyond words!!!


----------



## busycrafter (Jan 13, 2013)

that's cool


----------



## jeancjs (Nov 1, 2011)

WOW! Absolutely "puzzling".


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

You are very patient--it is beautiful!


----------



## Genia (Sep 8, 2011)

Would also be interested in the pattern. My husband is
constantly working on them. Just as bad as me with my knitting and crocheting


----------



## komiik (Apr 13, 2011)

Wonderful.....I love it!!!


----------



## JanKnit14 (May 28, 2013)

That is so cute! I have never seen that pattern before and you did a beautiful job in knitting it. Enjoy!


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow, love the way it turned out!!! Looks great!!!


----------



## jwolf (Nov 29, 2011)

That is so cute. Love it!


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful job. Love it.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

This is gorgeous! I am so glad you posted it finished!! I too have been waiting!
Absolutely wonderful!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## yarnbomb (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh so pretty!!! All those pieces to sew together!!! What patience and skill!!!


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

WOW that was a LOT of work. Very nice quilt.


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

wonderful :thumbup: :thumbup:

for those interested this is a crochet larger pieces afghan pattern free

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/jigsaw-puzzle-afghan-30040ad


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Absolutely fabulous.


----------



## bootzie (May 28, 2013)

OMG I love it!


----------



## macde (Aug 26, 2011)

Ohhh I love it. My sisiter, a puzzle fan, would be in heaven.


----------



## Harri (Jan 31, 2011)

How beautiful. Would love to have the instructons for it, or where to find it. Great job, and Thank You in advance. Harri


----------



## Harri (Jan 31, 2011)

How beautiful. Would love to have the instructons for it, or where to find it. Great job, and Thank You in advance. Harri


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

One of the cutest quilts I've ever seen. You did a lovely job!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

WOW - beyond cool!


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

That is pretty and I'll bet you had fun making it, too!


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

WOW, I'm blown away. That is fantastic.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

I would love to do this one. I saw it when you first posted it and now that I see the finished product I love it. You did a great job. Not only is this a great stash buster but also a great in between project to work on it from time to time to get a break of other projects you are working on or in between project you have not decided what to make next. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

All I can say is....... WOWZA!!


----------



## Dolori (Sep 17, 2011)

Rosieu1 said:


> Thought you would like to see this completed


FABULOUS. Is it knitted or did you crochet it. Wonderful play on colors. This is surely a keeper.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Oh my stars you must have nerves of steel. Beautiful!


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

Rosieu1 said:


> Thought you would like to see this completed


I love it. Really nice work and so colorful


----------



## hallsyh (Nov 14, 2011)

Has to be one of my favourite pictures on KP. Brilliant.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

What a great blanket! I'll bet that was hard - but fun with all the colors. Beautiful work!


----------



## sarakate (Jul 18, 2013)

This is AWESOME~


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

That is truly amazing and unique. Certainly well-executed.


----------



## LittleKid (Nov 17, 2011)

How complex and beautiful. You do beautiful work. The person that this is for should cherish it forever. What talent. I wish I had you skill.


----------



## bethv61 (Nov 5, 2012)

I love it! A puzzle fan will be amazed! Great job


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Wonderful work. Such talent and time. Bet it will be the center piece of someones home for a very long time.


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

WOW .... AMAZING


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

beautiful work!


----------



## Irene H (Nov 19, 2012)

Fantastic!


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

Oh how fun! That's a great one for a kid's room. Love it!


----------



## CALaura (Apr 7, 2011)

Amazing and beautiful! I wonder if that puzzle link design could be incorporated into a child's sweater.


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

That is a fabulous afghan! Love the colors, border, and size. Your work is beautiful.


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

Yours is beautiful. Was it complicated? It is next on my to do list. It is logo for Autism Speaks. My GGS was just diagnosed, making it for him. I hope mine looks as nice as yours.


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

It is available at Ravelry in a book called Stashbusters by Melissa Leapman.


Harri said:


> How beautiful. Would love to have the instructons for it, or where to find it. Great job, and Thank You in advance. Harri


----------



## Rainbow (May 14, 2011)

Absolutely well done and it looks super good.


----------



## kanddmom (Apr 2, 2013)

aMAZing! I love it. How long did it take you to complete?


----------



## StitchingFool (Jan 31, 2011)

I looked at the pattern and it looks as if you make pieces separately and then sew them together.

This is beautiful, but I am not into sewing.

Thanks


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

That is fantastic! It is perfect!


----------



## wickedfun (Jul 2, 2011)

Amazing!

Deana


----------



## marlenejones (Sep 5, 2012)

A beautiful piece of work. The colours are great and the whole project is excellent. As a lover of jigsaw puzzles I really appreciate this.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

A masterpiece.


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Beautiful, it is lovely


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Gorgeous - great work!


----------



## hunter'smydog (Oct 24, 2011)

Oh wow! I love it.


----------



## Catladysher (Nov 7, 2012)

Wonderful..love all the colors...


----------



## Knitpicker2 (Jan 31, 2011)

It's wonderful! Great job and thanks for sharing!


----------



## SuzieW (Jan 6, 2012)

Wow, great job.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Too darn cute!


----------



## Susanrph (Aug 2, 2012)

Wow! The colors are great and the pattern is so different! Impresses the heck out of me!


----------



## my2blkcats (Jun 9, 2011)

Simply awesome !!!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

wonderful piece of knitting


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

OMG! And you still have your sanity? That is just incredible.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Great job :thumbup:


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

I absolutely love it.


----------



## aascott52 (Nov 24, 2011)

Wow! I love it! Great job!


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

Just too cool!


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

it looks like their are only 2 different puzzle pieces is that correct? And repeats of those.


----------



## Rag doll (May 30, 2013)

This is amazing! Love it!


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

That is really spectacular! Beautiful.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Oh how wonderful! Is it knit in pieces and joined or is it continuous?


----------



## grandmothercarolyn (Jul 15, 2011)

TRULY MAGNIFICENT! I am off to Ravelry to purchase the pattern..............
Thanks so much for sharing the finished product,
Grandmother Carolyn


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks for posting this - I've been working on one and it's slow going, so nice to see a good photo of what I'm working toward!


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

It is just fabulous!!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

That is truly awesome, great job!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Drat, double post. Sorry


----------



## Maz (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow, that's so cool, love your colours, is it knitted in one piece or do you have to sow them together? Well done


----------



## knitty (Apr 4, 2011)

it would be great as an autism symbol!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Fantastic afghan.


----------



## meyersa0 (Jan 29, 2013)

Fantastic!!


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

A work of art! What a looker it is. Great job.


----------



## Harri (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi Grammcat: Thank You for the info Huggies Harri


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Wow. That is impressive!


----------



## needlelark (Apr 14, 2011)

STUNNING!,,,what a beautiful work of art...I'm off to Ravelry too....thanks for sharing your glorious afghan!


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

This is a peace of art!


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

This is amazing! Beautiful job!!!


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

That is so cool! I have never seen one even remotely like it before. Wonderful!!


----------



## bfralix (Sep 25, 2011)

WOW!love it


----------



## tinykneecaps (Dec 6, 2012)

awesommmmmmmmmmmmmmmme, for sure. I am into jigsaw puzzles big time. Have many of them glued together and hanging in my bedroom. Presently I have a WIP of the Jigsaw Poncho that was shown on KP a few months ago. Got waylaid making some afghans for relatives, but will get back to it soon. It is Tunisian crochet and is not done piece by piece. Not much of a pattern, only dimensions were given, but I charted it and made it much easier. Will post when I finish it. Your piece is really gorgeous. I commend you your patience and color choices.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

onegrannygoose said:


> it looks like their are only 2 different puzzle pieces is that correct? And repeats of those.


There are actually 4 different shaped pieces, corner piece, 2 side pieces, and the center pieces. The center pieces are the same, just turned. I'm making one of these also, I'm the one that posted pics when I first started. I had to put it aside for awhile as I was making other items for a fund raiser. Now that's over so I can get back to my puzzle. It is fun to make, and not all that hard. I can get a piece done in about 45 minutes.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

Beautiful job!! I'm making one as well, for my GS who has autism. I'm using all bright primary colors. I like the border you did on yours.


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

This is perfect for a gift for my friend's autistic son ... do you have a link for the pattern?


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

That is fabulous!!! Absolutely Fabulous!


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

WOW that is so past beautiful...I love it.


----------



## kitteNZ (Dec 8, 2011)

WOW. That is so effective. :thumbup:


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Fantastic afghan, beautiful work thanks for posting


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

All I can say is, "WOW"


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

Wow lovely and so unique! Great job!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

WOW! That is amazing! Beautiful! What fun it must have been to make! Whoever receives that jigsaw puzzle afghan will surely display it proudly and treasure it forever. What an heirloom to have, great, great work!


----------



## KerryJames (Jan 23, 2013)

That is fantastic,
I would love to be able to make something like this wow wow


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

Truly beautiful! The last I saw you were just beginning and had (maybe 4 pieces done). How long did it take? I will be reading the 14 pages of posts to see if you answer that. I am so impressed, this is something to be proud of. I love your colors and everything about it. Wow. Today's prize goes to Rosieu1.


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

I love it!!!


----------



## transdolly (Nov 12, 2011)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## grannie (Mar 4, 2011)

Beautiful work


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

It is just gorgeous!!! Wow!!


----------



## Rosieu1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Thank you so much! It took about 2months to complete and I don't think that I would attempt it again in a hurry!!!


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

Love, love this afghan! Like my DIL says: "Need, need, need, want, want,want". Ha-ha! What an absolute beauty! Excellent work! Stash-buster, indeed!


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Boy, that is really cool!! I love all the colors!!


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

I wish some smart knitter would post the site. I went to ravelry, but my searches of jigsaw puzzle afghan or Megan MME, Puzzle pieces came up empty. I would love to see the other attempts at this. Do you use your own colors?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

that is so pretty!


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

oannejay said:


> Truly beautiful! The last I saw you were just beginning and had (maybe 4 pieces done). How long did it take? I will be reading the 14 pages of posts to see if you answer that. I am so impressed, this is something to be proud of. I love your colors and everything about it. Wow. Today's prize goes to Rosieu1.


That was me that posted pics of the beginning of my afghan. I'm nowhere near being done yet, lol. I had to put it aside to work on some items for a fund raiser. That is done, so now I can get back to the puzzle.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

oannejay said:


> I wish some smart knitter would post the site. I went to ravelry, but my searches of jigsaw puzzle afghan or Megan MME, Puzzle pieces came up empty. I would love to see the other attempts at this. Do you use your own colors?


Here's a link to purchase the pattern on Ravelry 

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/puzzle-pieces-4


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

What a fantastic creation. I love knitting and doing puzzles, but I never thought they could be combined!


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

That is so clever. Very nice. rlmayknit


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

This pattern is made with fingering yarn. The pattern by Melissa Leapman is called Puzzle Play and is made with worsted weight yarn and that is the pattern in the Stashbusters book.


BBatten17 said:


> Here's a link to purchase the pattern on Ravelry
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/puzzle-pieces-4


----------



## jojoscat (Feb 28, 2012)

This is so BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!! I'm jealous!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

This is a treasure! Wow!


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

Fabulous, what a clever design, and beautifully made.


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

BBatten17 said:


> That was me that posted pics of the beginning of my afghan. I'm nowhere near being done yet, lol. I had to put it aside to work on some items for a fund raiser. That is done, so now I can get back to the puzzle.


We will be looking forward to seeing your project. This puzzle project is so amazing and so many are interested in it. Working on a fundraiser/ or another more pressing project happens, but getting back to that WIP doesn't always happen. Good luck --it doesn't look simple. Do you pick your own colors or are they specified --they were so evenly distributed. the other aspect that amazes me is how flat it was connected, I guess it was block? Anyway it is gorgeous! Please give us that secret.

Oh, yes! I guess you are a 'smart knitter' to help us computer-challenged people find the pattern site. thanks you! Also, I told my MIL about your quote about money. She is 95 and a knitter/crocheter and she thought it was very funny. :thumbup:


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Awesome!! Very worthwhile seeing, thanks


----------



## Sarah Snowbird (Apr 13, 2013)

wow! it is gorgeous!


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Absolutely Awesome! I love it!


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

Beyond words. What a beautiful piece of art.


----------



## crecol71 (Aug 21, 2011)

That is so lovely. I actually saw that pattern on Ravelry yesterday while trolling thru, and was tempted, but, NAH!!!!!!!to lazy.


----------



## KnittingSquare (Sep 9, 2012)

I was thinking of making my son one of these but he only wants red and black...not sure how I'm going to sort it...I love yours the colours are great well done !!!!


----------



## Rosieu1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes I did use my own colors. Whatever I had in my stash. It was a lot of fun mixing and matching!
I am so sorry that you cannot pick up the site cause that's where I found it....


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

grammacat said:


> This pattern is made with fingering yarn. The pattern by Melissa Leapman is called Puzzle Play and is made with worsted weight yarn and that is the pattern in the Stashbusters book.


I'm using worsted weight for mine.


----------



## Tanikins (May 12, 2011)

OMG, it's an absolute work of art!


----------



## Tanikins (May 12, 2011)

You could do different shades of reds and maybe a bit of dark charcoal.


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

here is a smaller one-crochet-http://www.lionbrand.com/printablePatterns/30040AD.pdf


----------



## crecol71 (Aug 21, 2011)

There looks to be less work in that one.


----------



## skrobert (Sep 1, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow! I really like that and love jigsaws. Where did you find the pattern, it's gorgeous and you did it so well too!


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks so much for sharing - that is absolutely beautiful and I love the solid blue border. Came across the pattern a few days ago and was considering buying it - would be great stash buster. Will definitely be getting the pattern now ;-)


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

beautiful


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

can't imagine trying this,


----------



## Harri (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi again I went to Raverly and could not find it. If you do, would you be kind enough to send it to me. Or publish it here TY Huggies Harri [email protected]


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

Harri said:


> Hi again I went to Raverly and could not find it. If you do, would you be kind enough to send it to me. Or publish it here TY Huggies Harri [email protected]


I posted the link on page 15 of this thread.


----------



## Harri (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank You


----------



## Pamelaj (Dec 31, 2012)

Amazing work ! How long did it take to complete. Am thinking that would make a perfect graduation gift for my grandson who has autism, but is mainstreamed and will complete high school next year


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

grammacat said:


> It is available at Ravelry in a book called Stashbusters by Melissa Leapman.


I looked at that pattern, and the one posted in this thread is not the one in the Stashbusters Book. If you look closely at the Stashbusters one, it's done in stockinette stitch. It's also knitted all in one piece, changing colors as you go. Here's a link for a quick look. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/puzzle-play You can see that it calls for a 36 inch circular needle, and optional bobbins.

The one in this thread is the one made by Megan Ellinger. The pieces are knit separately and done in garter stitch. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/puzzle-pieces-4

I just wanted to clarify this in case someone out there wants to make it. I'd hate for them to buy the wrong pattern or book.


----------



## happyhens (Apr 15, 2013)

that is wonderful what a lot of hard work but worth it love the colours


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

On Ravelry it is called Puzzle Play and is the Stashbuster Knits book by Melissa Leapman.


Harri said:


> Hi again I went to Raverly and could not find it. If you do, would you be kind enough to send it to me. Or publish it here TY Huggies Harri [email protected]


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

That's amazing!


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

grammacat said:


> On Ravelry it is called Puzzle Play and is the Stashbuster Knits book by Melissa Leapman.


That's not the same one as the one pictured on this thread. Please see my post that is 4 posts above this one.


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

Oops! Glad you clarified this.


BBatten17 said:


> That's not the same one as the one pictured on this thread. Please see my post that is 4 posts above this one.


----------



## jeannewmie (Aug 12, 2011)

Really terrific! Well done!


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

grammacat said:


> Oops! Glad you clarified this.


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

BBatten17 said:


> There are actually 4 different shaped pieces, corner piece, 2 side pieces, and the center pieces. The center pieces are the same, just turned. I'm making one of these also, I'm the one that posted pics when I first started. I had to put it aside for awhile as I was making other items for a fund raiser. Now that's over so I can get back to my puzzle. It is fun to make, and not all that hard. I can get a piece done in about 45 minutes.


Thank you for your reply post. It has to be easier if many of the pieces are the same.


----------



## Lndyf9 (Jul 6, 2013)

it's gorgeous, such lovely colour choices


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

OMG, I cannot imagine sewing all of these together! It's a very unique and pretty afghan.


----------



## SDM (Mar 18, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

You did a beautiful job :thumbup:


----------



## SugarT (Feb 24, 2012)

very nice I like that!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

WAY, WAY, COOL!!!! Love it!


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

It's BEAUTIFUL! My sis (who loves puzzles) would just love this. Good stash buster, too!


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

Impressive!!!!


----------



## Easter Bunni (Jul 4, 2013)

KnittingSquare said:


> I was thinking of making my son one of these but he only wants red and black...not sure how I'm going to sort it...I love yours the colours are great well done !!!!


How about a tweedy black (white/black, grey/black), black and the same with the red...sounds like it would make a great piece. Actually, red/black are my H.S. colors. Good luck. Ciao for now.


----------



## epzan (May 28, 2011)

This is awesome. I'm working on one and never though about doing the border like that. I love it. (I may re-do my existing ends and make all one color as you have done). I'm also thinking of felting mine. Great job!


----------



## Grannie Myra (Jan 3, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## elsie lacey (Dec 31, 2012)

What a clever way to use up odds and ends of yarn! Very creative! Since I do jigsaw puzzles and knit I shall try to imitate your idea for a pillow. Hope I can find the time,or make thetime ,for this new project. Thanks for your sharing an inspiring idea.


----------



## Linda1945 (Apr 3, 2011)

I have fallen in love with this afghan. I am going to order the pattern. I love puzzles and I am going to make this for my computer room. 

Great job


----------



## linda6200 (Oct 11, 2011)

I've been thinking about that pattern -- I have one that is probably not the same, but similar. It would make a great donation to a raffle with the proceeds going to Autism Speaks.


----------



## Rosieu1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Good luck everyone, it really was my own color scheme and the edge just came to me in a flash of inspiration!!!


----------



## Rosieu1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes I used my own colors and the border was a stroke of inspiration that came upon me!! I'm sorry that you couldn't pick up the pattern - it worked for me.....try Crochet Jigsaw Puzzle Afghan, maybe that will bring some success.


----------



## Rosieu1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Go for it!! That's the beauty of this pattern, it's in the eye of the creator!!!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Love the colours you have used in your throw. The pattern looks very interesting.


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

Great blanket, Love the colors and your work. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

I so love this!!! I tried to make a hat in the round but got frustrated with the yarns. I would love this pattern. My great nephew is autistic. He would love this.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

I bought a sock pattern from her. I love that all the proceeds are donated to Autism Speaks.


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

One of the prettiest afghans I have ever seen. I just ordered the pattern.
If I would live to 200 years of age, I would never get my patterns knitted.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

That is so clever ... and colorful!!!


----------



## budmar (Jun 29, 2013)

Wow! that is fab.


----------



## Catneil11 (Sep 25, 2012)

That is fantastic. Just so different and very colourful.


----------



## skyver77 (May 2, 2011)

That is absolutely gorgeous, a fantastic gift for anyone especially those who love jigsaws


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm impressed. That is great work. Maybe I'll try something like that some day. I'm also a puzzle fanatic.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Very interesting and nice! Don't think I've seen this one before! 


Good job! :thumbup:


----------



## Rosieu1 (Jan 20, 2012)

rjhandmade said:


> Great blanket, Love the colors and your work. Thanks for sharing.


My pleasure!


----------



## luvnknit (Sep 25, 2012)

Incredible. I have shown this to some of my friends and they are equally amazed. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ksenia88 (Jun 30, 2013)

Wow that is a fantastic afghan and I bet it is a fun knit too. May just have to purchase that pattern soon.


----------



## Rosieu1 (Jan 20, 2012)

ksenia88 said:


> Wow that is a fantastic afghan and I bet it is a fun knit too. May just have to purchase that pattern soon.


Hi Ksenia, it was fun to knit although putting it together was a little more of a challenge!! By the way .... Congrats on the birth if the Royal baby!


----------



## raled (Jul 13, 2013)

Spectacular! I would love to make this for mewsewlf, since I love jigsawq puzzles!


----------



## Rosieu1 (Jan 20, 2012)

ramram0003 said:


> I so love this!!! I tried to make a hat in the round but got frustrated with the yarns. I would love this pattern. My great nephew is autistic. He would love this.


Revelry jigsaw puzzle afghan


----------



## Rosieu1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Sorry, Ravelry jigsAw puzzle afghan


----------



## Rosieu1 (Jan 20, 2012)

oannejay said:


> I wish some smart knitter would post the site. I went to ravelry, but my searches of jigsaw puzzle afghan or Megan MME, Puzzle pieces came up empty. I would love to see the other attempts at this. Do you use your own colors?


I hope that you have since managed to get the pattern. I just a few moments ago tried again to get the pattern and was successful. Try:Ravelry.com Jigsaw puzzle afghan. Good luck.....


----------



## Michelle10n (Mar 23, 2012)

Oh my! This is absolutely stunning. Your color choices is perfect
I hope you get lots of use from your gorgeous blanket


----------



## Grannie Myra (Jan 3, 2013)

Just a question. Did you have to sew all the jigsaw pieces together or is it somehow knitted in one piece?


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

Grannie Myra said:


> Just a question. Did you have to sew all the jigsaw pieces together or is it somehow knitted in one piece?


They are sewn together.


----------



## vegasmeme (Dec 10, 2011)

OMG that is beautiful. What a wonderful keepsake for someone!!!


----------



## Nonan (Mar 27, 2011)

I just luv it. So perfectly done.


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

That is sensational!!


----------



## wyldwmn (Jun 11, 2013)

BBatten17 said:


> Here's a link to purchase the pattern on Ravelry
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/puzzle-pieces-4


lion Brand has a crochet version for free. The puzzle pieces are much larger, but that may be due to the size of the yarn. The name of the pattern on the Lion Brand site is "Jigsaw Puzzle Afghan." I've also seen a version that uses squares and rectangles. In other words, the puzzle pieces have right angles, not curves. I'm guessing that this one (with the right angles) may have been inspired by quilt patterns.


----------



## cmendes (Jul 26, 2013)

Ah, that's so marvelous, congrats. Where can I get the pattern?


----------



## habet (Apr 12, 2011)

Never saw any thing like it. Good job Must be time consuming


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

cmendes said:


> Ah, that's so marvelous, congrats. Where can I get the pattern?


The link is in the post right above yours.


----------



## purpleone (Oct 1, 2012)

may I say that I have just seen your profile picture and I just had to comment on all your teddy friends and I were wondering if you had the instructions for them as I would love to make some for my niece and if you have any tips for me as I have never made any toys before and as I have dyslexia I need all the help I can get

I forgot to tell you that the colours are fantastic and can you tell me what make is the wool you are using and where did you buy it from

thankyou very much and if you can PM me I will give you my email

angela



Lndyf9 said:


> it's gorgeous, such lovely colour choices


----------



## purpleone (Oct 1, 2012)

can I say that you have thought right and yes we all would love to see this blanket as I have just seen this wonderful piece of work from you and I said to myself o I wish I can make that but as I have dyslexia and I would never be able to make it but I were wondering if you would not mind sharing this instructions with me and if so will you PM me and I will give you my email and if you can sending me the instructions you have any tips for me I would be ever so grateful for that as I need all the help I can get.

this blanket would be lovely on my nieces bed

angela



Rosieu1 said:


> Thought you would like to see this completed


----------



## purpleone (Oct 1, 2012)

thanks for the free crocheted instructions but its telling me that I have to join so I were wondering if you can PM and I will give you my email

angela



mambo22 said:


> wonderful :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> for those interested this is a crochet larger pieces afghan pattern free
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/jigsaw-puzzle-afghan-30040ad


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

A friend of mine also made the Jigsaw Puzzle Afghan. Thought you all might want to see another one. She did a great job. You can see it under Angelsmom1's Volunteers For Humane Society Project. This is a topic I created.The picture iss on page 1 and the lady who made it is Arstriker. I thiink she got the pattern from Ravelry too.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

I almost bought this puzzle pattern, and then I looked at all the WIPs waiting to be finished---------------------


----------



## oddus9 (Mar 2, 2013)

Good Morning,

I'm behind in my newsletters.

What a beautiful blanket!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I love the colours and look of the pattern. I have never
seen one like that.

Again GREAT JOB!!!!

Have a nice day. Tracey


----------



## Rosieu1 (Jan 20, 2012)

oddus9 said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> I'm behind in my newsletters.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tigger2015 (Feb 17, 2015)

Can you crochet the puzzle pattern I looked it up it say a knitting pattern ?


----------



## Tigger2015 (Feb 17, 2015)

Can you crocheted it instead of knitting?


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

Tigger2015 said:


> Can you crocheted it instead of knitting?


Lion Brand has one similar that is crochet.

http://www.lionbrand.com/printablePatterns/30040AD.pdf


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Wow! Great job!


----------



## Gramma Bunny (Dec 21, 2013)

This is beautiful. It seems to be another way to use up scraps.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

I had followed this thread a while back. I love the pattern. Thanks for finding a crochet pattern. This is on my to-do list.
I love doing jigsaw puzzles and so does my home health aide. I may make this for her next Christmas gift too.


----------



## Michelle10n (Mar 23, 2012)

This is incredible 
That's the best type of puzzle


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Wow, that is so different and I love it.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

It's gorgeous!


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

I looked up ravelry jigsaw puzzle afghan and there is a free, not so pretty pattern. I want to get this one. Today is February 25, 2o15 so I am late into this topic.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you, I have it now. She says she got a lot of flack about donating the $5 to her charity, so now she gives it to her sons, or quietly elsewhere.

I like this being a stash-buster, and being in small parts so I can take it with me.

AND I can re-arrange the pieces later.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

carolyn tolo said:


> Thank you, I have it now. She says she got a lot of flack about donating the $5 to her charity, so now she gives it to her sons, or quietly elsewhere.
> 
> I like this being a stash-buster, and being in small parts so I can take it with me.
> 
> AND I can re-arrange the pieces later.


Wow, I can't imagine why she would get flack about donating to charity, that's odd!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Angelsmom1 said:


> A friend of mine also made the Jigsaw Puzzle Afghan. Thought you all might want to see another one. She did a great job. You can see it under Angelsmom1's Volunteers For Humane Society Project. This is a topic I created.The picture is on page 1 and the lady who made it is Arstriker. I think she got the pattern from Ravelry too.


Direct link to the relevant post: 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-185749-1.html#3708407

It, too, is a wonderful work of art.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

libkap said:


> Wow!!! Could you share where you found the pattern?


Link to pattern used to make the afghan pictured at the start of this topic: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/puzzle-pieces-4


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Genia said:


> Would also be interested in the pattern. My husband is
> constantly working on them. Just as bad as me with my knitting and crocheting


Link to pattern used to make the afghan pictured at the start of this topic:http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/puzzle-pieces-4


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Harri said:


> How beautiful. Would love to have the instructons for it, or where to find it. Great job, and Thank You in advance. Harri


Link to pattern used to make the afghan pictured at the start of this topic:http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/puzzle-pieces-4


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

m2hvnfn said:


> This is perfect for a gift for my friend's autistic son ... do you have a link for the pattern?


Link to pattern used to make the afghan pictured at the start of this topic: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/puzzle-pieces-4


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

oannejay said:


> I wish some smart knitter would post the site. I went to ravelry, but my searches of jigsaw puzzle afghan or Megan MME, Puzzle pieces came up empty. I would love to see the other attempts at this. Do you use your own colors?


Link to pattern used to make the afghan pictured at the start of this topic: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/puzzle-pieces-4


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

cmendes said:


> Ah, that's so marvelous, congrats. Where can I get the pattern?


Link to pattern used to make the afghan pictured at the start of this topic: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/puzzle-pieces-4


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

BBatten17 said:


> Wow, I can't imagine why she would get flack about donating to charity, that's odd!


That's unbelievable! I'd like to know just _who_ was giving her that flack. Ravelry? Significant other? The autism association on the receiving end?


----------



## BobzMum (Nov 10, 2012)

WOW!!
It's amazing, and it is a credit to you.


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

amazing!


----------

